

 Stephen H. Schneider, Climatologist, Is Dead at 65 - drallison
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/20/science/earth/20schneider.html

======
drallison
Stephen was reviled by the the clique of global warming deniers and a
compelling scientist and thinker. He was my friend.

